# [portage] emerge de e2fsprogs en conflit avec ss [resolu]

## donald7

bonjour

j'ai un probleme de conflit dans mes mises a jour qui porte sur des paquets essentiels

```
gentoo etienne # emerge -aDNtuv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

media-video/realplayer

... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.3 [1.1.0-r1] USE="tcpd -kerberos -nonfsv4" 793 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2  USE="nls" 479 kB

[nomerge      ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="X gpm ncurses nls slang unicode -7zip -samba"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.2 [1.40.9] USE="nls (-static%)" 4,263 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-1.6.6 [1.6.4] USE="alsa qt3%* -additions -headless -pulseaudio -sdk" 34,653 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-util/kbuild-0.1.4  2,241 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r1 [4.7_p1-r6] USE="X pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static (-chroot%)" 1,083 kB

[nomerge      ] app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-1.6.6 [1.6.4] USE="alsa qt3%* -additions -headless -pulseaudio -sdk"

[ebuild     U ]  app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6 [1.6.4] 193 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/kbuild-0.1.4

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-util/cvs-1.12.12-r4  USE="crypt nls pam -doc -emacs -kerberos -server" 3,123 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 [3.1.5-r5] USE="nls" 1,818 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 [2.5.33-r3] USE="nls -static" 1,228 kB

[nomerge      ] app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-1.6.6 [1.6.4] USE="alsa qt3%* -additions -headless -pulseaudio -sdk"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-lang/yasm-0.7.1  USE="nls" 1,380 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0 [4.3.13] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 1,983 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/timezone-data-2008g-r1 [2008e] USE="nls" 355 kB

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs (is blocking sys-libs/ss-1.40.9, sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

Total: 13 packages (9 upgrades, 4 new, 4 blocks), Size of downloads: 53,584 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

gentoo etienne #                                       
```

j'ai fait un unmerge de com_err et de ss. mais je suis sec pour résoudre le conflit de e2fsprogs et je me doute qu'un unmerge me poserait beaucoup de problemes

je n'ose pas rebooter et j'aimerais bien une idée en urgence   :Confused: 

donald

----------

## xaviermiller

mettre les paquets récents dans /etc/portage/package.mask  :Wink: 

----------

## nico_calais

Perso, j'ai fait ça :

```

emerge -C com_err ss e2fsprogs && emerge e2fsprogs-libs e2fsprogs

```

----------

## xaviermiller

et perso, j'ajouterais l'option -1 (--one-shot) pour ne pas polluer world  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -C com_err ss e2fsprogs && emerge e2fsprogs-libs e2fsprogs
> ...

 

En fait c'est pas nouveau comme conflit mais il y a un risque important si tu résumes seulement ainsi.

com_err et ss sont nécessaires au fonctionnement d'un certain nombre de fonction de base et d'outils tq wget. Et les unmerger sans un fetch des sources du remplaçant e2fsprogs-libs tu risques quelques difficultés   :Wink: 

Après comme le souligne Xavier, tu passes par package.mask pour fixer com_err et ss.

BTW tu devrais trouver pas mal de threads sur f.g.o en faisant une recherche avec "com_err" en mot-clé si tu veux des détails.

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

j'enfonce un peu clou par rapport à la réponse de Boozo. Comme il le dit si bien, il faut tout d'abord télécharger les deux fichiers récents avant de supprimer les autres. C'est le seul cas que j'ai rencontré. Il est dommage que les devs n'aient pas mis un gros warning qui avertit explicitement la nécessité de faire un "fetch". Mais bon Donald a eu le bon réflexe de ne pas faire le bourrain, et de s'interroger  sur ce blockage. De toute façon il faut toujours faire attention lors de la mise à jour des programmes qui sont liés au bon fonctionnement du système.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> il faut tout d'abord télécharger les deux fichiers récents

 

On est bien d'accord que l'intérêt du fetch d'abord, c'est par sûreté en cas de panne de courant sur machine non ondulée ?

EDIT : Ok, je retire ce que je dis. fetch obligatoire. Sur mes  machines, 3 ont pas eu de soucis. Ma dernière n'a pas pu cmpleter la mise à jour    :Confused: 

EDIT 2 : 

Si jamais vous avez le même problème que moi. Pour s'en sortir, il faut un livecd type sysrescuecd et pouvoir recuperrer les sources de e2fsprogs-libs et e2fsprogs. 

Vous montez vos partitions à partir du livecd, vous mettez les sources dans le répértoire distfiles de votre gentoo malade.

Vous chrootez sur votre gentoo et faites un emerge e2fsprogs.

J'ai recuperré mon système mais portage me montre encore une fois les paquets qui bloquent comme ss ou com_err...bizarre...Je vais tacher de faire plus attention cette fois quand même ^^

----------

## yoyo

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Si jamais vous avez le même problème que moi. Pour s'en sortir, il faut un livecd type sysrescuecd et pouvoir recuperer les sources de e2fsprogs-libs et e2fsprogs.

 J'avoue avoir du mal à comprendre le passage par le LiveCD ...   :Confused: 

En effet, l'unmerge de "com_err" casse l'utilisation de "wget" (et par là même le fetch des sources par emerge) mais il est bien possible de récupérer les sources sur n'importe quel serveur avec firefox/konqueror/gftp ou tout autre application non ???

Dans l'ebuild on peut lire que les sources des deux paquets e2fs* sont décrites par : ${P}.tar.gz soit  e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2.tar.gz et e2fsprogs-1.41.2.tar.gz pour les versions stables x86 et amd64. Un petit tour sur la liste des miroirs Gentoo et on trouve par exemple ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ dans lequel il y a un répertoire "distfiles". Il suffit alors de rentrer l'adresse ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2.tar.gz (idem pour les sources de l'autre paquet) dans firefox (par exemple) et on récupère les sources manquantes. Il reste à les copier dans son propre répertoire $distfiles et le tour est joué.

Enfin bref, je trouve que rebooter sur un liveCD, monter ses partitions, chrooter etc c'est se compliquer la vie ...  À moins que j''ai manqué quelque chose.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## netfab

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> En effet, l'unmerge de "com_err" casse l'utilisation de "wget" (et par là même le fetch des sources par emerge) mais il est bien possible de récupérer les sources sur n'importe quel serveur avec firefox/konqueror/gftp ou tout autre application non ??? 

 

A condition que l'appli en question se lance sans com_err et ss, ou d'avoir pensé à la lancer avant la désinstallation. Lorsque j'ai désinstallé ces 2 paquets, pratiquement plus rien ne se lançait sur mon système (gnome-terminal, claws-mail, etc...).

----------

## ShreCkito

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> com_err et ss sont nécessaires au fonctionnement d'un certain nombre de fonction de base et d'outils tq wget. Et les unmerger sans un fetch des sources du remplaçant e2fsprogs-libs tu risques quelques difficultés  
> 
> Après comme le souligne Xavier, tu passes par package.mask pour fixer com_err et ss.
> ...

 

J'ai donc le même problème et je ne voudrai pas faire de boulette en unmergeant sans le fetch ... Le problème est que "fetch" je sais pas trop c'que c'est. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer ce qu'il faut que je fasse pour dégager ce conflit (que je comprenne quoi faire en gros :p) et m'en expliquer la logique (comme ca je dormirai plus geek et plus à même de trifouiller le tout) je suis preneur  :Smile: .

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

salut, 

c'est vrai que c'est pas trop explicite le coup des paquets bloqués   :Wink: 

Le fetch, te permet de télécharger les sources. 

```
# emerge -f mon-paquet
```

Ainsi pour mettre tout celà en application:

```
# emerge -f e2fsprogs
```

```
# emerge --unmerge com_err ss e2fsprogs && emerge e2fsprogs
```

----------

## donald7

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ainsi pour mettre tous celà en application:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

bon d'accord, je comprends l'astuce qui consiste à telecharger le paquet avant de lancer la compilation

mais faut il reinstaller com_err et ess qui auront été unmergés ?

donald

----------

## nico_calais

 *donald7 wrote:*   

>  *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   
> 
> Ainsi pour mettre tous celà en application:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non

----------

## donald7

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *donald7 wrote:*   
> 
> mais faut il reinstaller com_err et ess qui auront été unmergés ?
> 
> donald 
> ...

 

merci pour cette réponse sobre   :Wink: 

mais comment peux t-on se passer de ss et com_err alors qu'il a été dit dans ce même post que  *Quote:*   

> com_err et ss sont nécessaires au fonctionnement d'un certain nombre de fonction de base

 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Et les unmerger sans un fetch des sources du remplaçant e2fsprogs-libs

 

sys-libs/ss et sys-libs/com_err sont dans e2fsprogs-libs   :Wink: 

```

sys-libs/com_err

     Available versions:  1.40.9 ~1.40.11 {nls}

     Homepage:            http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         common error display library
```

```

sys-libs/ss

     Available versions:  1.40.9 ~1.40.11 {nls}

     Homepage:            http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Subsystem command parsing library
```

```

[I] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs

     Available versions:  ~1.41.0 ~1.41.1 1.41.2 ~1.41.3 {nls}

     Installed versions:  1.41.2(06:58:48 30.10.2008)(nls)

     Homepage:            http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         e2fsprogs libraries (common error, subsystem, uuid, block id)
```

----------

## ShreCkito

J'ai fait tout ça hier soir, en ayant compris et gaiement   :Smile: 

Merci SlashRhumSlashNeisson pour la réponse.

(Edit : On pourrait peut-être modifier le titre pour un titre plus évocateur du problème qui sera sans doute récurrent dans les jours à venir. Si les puissances divines ou l'auteur du post pouvait y penser, ça aiderait peut être les feignasses qui ont mon niveau en portage ...)

----------

## donald7

j'ai modifié le titre.

donald

----------

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Donc du coup, c'est quoi la démarche complète pour mettre à jour sans rien cassé?

Ca peut servir à pas mal de monde  :Smile: 

Merci.

----------

## donald7

voila les deux instructions à donner

la première telecharge sans installer et la deuxieme installe en desinstallant les paquets en conflits

```
# emerge -f e2fsprogs
```

```
# emerge --unmerge com_err ss e2fsprogs && emerge e2fsprogs
```

donald

----------

## ibasaw

Merci ça fonctionne  :Smile: 

----------

